# Shopnotes



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

A buddy of mine just gave me a copy of shopnotes issues 1-87 in pdf format… I never knew how informative this mag was… This is an excellent addition to the Fine Wood Working Archive that I received as a gift a month ago. I really am learning a lot from these, but I have a lot of reading to do LOL.

I am a collector of information though, so does anyone recommend any other collections I can put on my wishlist?


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

I did not know ShopNotes was available in a PDF format. Was this from the vendor, or just scanned by your buddy? The reason I ask, is because I was considering the purchase of the hard covered voumes.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I am pretty sure my buddy scanned them… he is a big digital nut. Everything he has is on his PC one way or another LOL.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Pim, any chance you'd care to post a link to these?


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, there isn't a link… he gave it to me on CD.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

A few years ago, through Usenet e-book forums there were virtually all the Shopnotes and Woodsmith mags posted. It is my understanding that was in violation of copyright law.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

I would agree with Gary. We don't want to the lawyers bugging Martin about copyriighted materials here on LJ. We don't want things to be ruined here.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

The back issues in hard cover start at volume 9, issue 49 and go up to volume 16. As far as I've been able to find out you can't get the earlier back issues of Shopnotes. I emailed them a few months ago and asked why and got a round of BS. I'm missing issues 19 through 48. Tried on ebay a couple of times but they go for more bucks than I'm willing to spend. If you've got them in a pdf format I'd suggest you count your lucky stars. The copyright issues mentioned above are probably right on the money.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, I can't send anyone shopnotes 1-86 but there is nothing illegal about telling you were online to find them

Shopnotes

This is a torrent file. You'd have to know how to download torrents to get this file. You need a torrent downloading program. It's a process you'll have to research online to find out.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I have been a shopnotes subscriber since day one. Have every issue of them. I would recommend them to every workshop. They have many ideas and I have made many of them for my shop.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Interpim you can also get the Popular Woodworking's CD containing every issue from the years 2000-2007, I listened to a good review in the archives at the " Matt's Basement Workshop" Blog mattsbasementworkshop.com 
I also got the Fine Woodworking collection as a gift and just love it


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Honestly i've liked pop-woods mag better than FWW… i'll have to check that out… thanks for the tip tinnman


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

I have to agree with Bureaucrat. It doesn't even matter if there is a subscription fee in place, the ownership and rights of ShopNotes is to all information in those pages. Making and/or distributing copies is probably an issue. I wonder if we have any copyright attorneys among us?


----------



## rejr (Jun 24, 2008)

Before jumping on the torrent, it would behoove one to do a bit of googling about being safe (especially Windows users).

And make yourself aware of the legal implications.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Robert is right. I never said that because it's online it's legally distributable. Chances are though that no one is looking at that aspect as it's not music or a movie. But still it's not supposed to be distributed. And Windows users, remember to keep your virus software upgraded. Torrents, being distributed from multiple feeds sometimes pass on viruses and other nasty cyberbugs. If you're a Mac user you're 99% safe. Can't say it won't happen but I haven't come across a virus, worm or trojan since 1991. So the odds are remote that you'll have an issue.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

When a friend of mine went online to get the issues he got a bug that took him hours to clean up.

Lee


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Similar to this side topic- I see Amazon is getting sued for their reading device that allows you to read books by purchasing them and downloading them onto a hand held device. Apparently the device reads it out loud and some claim this is illegal because once a voice is added it becomes an audio book and therefore requires further permissions and royalties.

Daniel: Go Macs! The whole country should run off of them. They are a million times better than PCs. Almost no viruses, hot swapable components, better written OS, and way easier to use. Unfortunately people are too used to PC and Windows because of how integrated they are into our lives.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I went to that Torrents site and looked at it. One thing that stood aout was the word: *PIRATE*I think that says it all. I don't think I want to download anything from that site. Sorry.


----------



## BigBard (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the idea Daniel!


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I went to THAT site and downloaded the file with no problems on my pc. I have a good firewall and antivirus program though, so I wasn't too worried. Thanks Daniel for the link!!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Ad far as I know folks, downloading a Torrent with all of the copies of Shopnotes, is *ILLEGAL*. It is copyrighted material, still for sale by its rightful owner.


----------



## WoodSpanker (Feb 10, 2009)

Sure don't want to do anything illegal…. Jails and fines and all that. Takes away from woodworking time.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

Yuppers. It's a Torrent download. If you search the issues are now posted up to Volume 101.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I posted the location of the torrent site for shopnotes on this forum. Let me clarify, Yes it's not legal. If you search the site you'll see everything from the latest moviess to music to computer software to audiobooks. So, it's up to your scruples on what you do with this information. And remember that famous line from the movie "Paper Chase", "I don't know what scruples are but if you've got 'em I'll bet the belong to someone else".

have a good one folks.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

lol Daniel  i think the whole scruples thing is why I didn't make any comments one way or the other once you posted the link to the torrent.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

My father in law gave me a big stack of shop notes and woodsmith mags.
Woodsmith is another great mag. alredy made two projects out of them.
I subscribed to both after going through them. 2 years for $33 special


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I sent away for PDF copies of Popular Woodwrking Magazine and found that they would not print properly.

*I contacted the publisher and not even a reply.*

This has nothing to do with ShopNotes or Woodsmith but it does underline the problem with copywrite properties ending up on Bit Torrents.
Either these guys stay up with the technology or they will perish.
Nobody I know wants herd of different sized reference magazines stacked up in their houses.

Bob


----------



## kleinjahr (Mar 2, 2009)

Do a search here,http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page, and you may find some things of interest. Though much of it is somewhat dated, still some good stuff, Boy Mechanic Vol 1, being a case in point. 
Lee Valley(http://www.leevalley.com/) also has an excellent series of reprints including the Boy Mechanic Vols 1-4 and the PM Shopnotes 1905-1930. The Shopnotes do tend to be slanted toward the industrial but there are several of R.V. Romigs projects in them as well. I find it a bit amusing to look at some tool/jig some guy came up with years ago and realize you can buy them now.


----------

